# Painful erections in a 26 month old?



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

My 26 month old uncircumcised son is getting erections mostly when sleeping and then wakes complaining that it is painful. Well gabbing at it and saying owie owie. My husband (med student) is saying that he believes it is phimorphis(sp?) and is demanding I take him to an MD and have him looked at (which we all know means forcibly retracted and an imminent circumcision prescription) I am no where near a good doctor that knows how to deal with uncircumcised children. Please help


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Is your son 'crying' while he's saying Owie ? Does he say Owie only when he gets a erection ? Does he say Owie when he pees ? Is saying owie all the time ?

The most thing is that his erection is making him feel weird - he can not 'express it as in it feels weird' so he says Owie even if it doesn't hurt or is more unhappy that it woke him up & wants it to go back down so he could get back to sleep

Plus, if your son foreskin is starting to deattach and he says Owie throughout all his erections then it's just normal to feel a bit of soreness during detachment because after all the foreskin is 'fused to the glans & shaft.

Boy I wonder what your husband is learning as a med student as thinking of it to be paraphimosis -which your son does not have - because paraphimosis is when the foreskin is 'trapped behind the "exposed glans' and can be easily treated by a sugar injection into the penis & replace the foreskin back.

Phimosis is normal in children younger than even 18! Because it's congential phimosis or pathlogical phimosis which will 'retract' as in deattach any time by the time they are 18 .

True Phimosis is sometimes caused by acquired phimosis of doctors or ppl forcibly retracting there son's) it can likely be cured with 'stretching techniques , steriod creams etc along with a dorsal slit if stretching & steriod creams don't work.

So don't take your son to a doctor unless he's not peeing okay .

My son used to say owie when he peed -nothing was wrong - he stopped saying owie . I almost took him to the doctor because I thought he had a UTI but I said I would wait it out because it was only when he had 'very big streams of pee he didn't like.

He also used to kid around saying he hurt & only one time I saw the actual time he really hurt -don't know if it was an allergy reaction, if some family member forcibly retracted my son, or just the natural process of deattaching my son whole penis was way way swollen & puffy he was crying . I saw a spot & the end of his foreskin-which looked like smegma -so I assume since with smegma it's the loosening up sign. I gave him a lukewarm bath with no bubbles & diaper free time.

You better start getting your husband educated on the 'right ' foreskin treatment of foreskin we don't need anymore ignorant doctors on the foreskin issue or are too cut happy!

You son definetly "Does Not Need A Circumcision" .


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the great info. I am slowly educating him. He's got a feisty wife who he fears greatly, LOL.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

ITA wit MtoB. It is hard for a child that age to understand why he has an erection and it feels wierd to him.

You could print this article written by Dr Fliess for your DH to read.
http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...uncircson.html


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Like the pp have said odds are it is either he is saying owie due to the odd feeling of the erection itself or he has started the seperation process and that can sometimes sting a bit.

Either way he dosnt need to see a Dr. unless there is redness, swelling, pain and discharge that dosnt clear up within 12-24 hours.

Paraphimosis only happens when the foreskin is trapped behind the glans and wont come back over the glans. To fix this there are things you can do without having him circed and circ should only be a last resort. If ice or sugar water dosnt work then they can cut a tiny slit replace the foreskin over the glans then sew up the slit. This of course should only be done if nothing else works since it does cut nerves and may make a numb spot.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoB* 
Is your son 'crying' while he's saying Owie ? Does he say Owie only when he gets a erection ? Does he say Owie when he pees ? Is saying owie all the time ?

The most thing is that his erection is making him feel weird - he can not 'express it as in it feels weird' so he says Owie even if it doesn't hurt or is more unhappy that it woke him up & wants it to go back down so he could get back to sleep

Plus, if your son foreskin is starting to deattach and he says Owie throughout all his erections then it's just normal to feel a bit of soreness during detachment because after all the foreskin is 'fused to the glans & shaft.

Boy I wonder what your husband is learning as a med student as thinking of it to be paraphimosis -which your son does not have - because paraphimosis is when the foreskin is 'trapped behind the "exposed glans' and can be easily treated by a sugar injection into the penis & replace the foreskin back.

Phimosis is normal in children younger than even 18! Because it's congential phimosis or pathlogical phimosis which will 'retract' as in deattach any time by the time they are 18 .

True Phimosis is sometimes caused by acquired phimosis of doctors or ppl forcibly retracting there son's) it can likely be cured with 'stretching techniques , steriod creams etc along with a dorsal slit if stretching & steriod creams don't work.

So don't take your son to a doctor unless he's not peeing okay .

My son used to say owie when he peed -nothing was wrong - he stopped saying owie . I almost took him to the doctor because I thought he had a UTI but I said I would wait it out because it was only when he had 'very big streams of pee he didn't like.

He also used to kid around saying he hurt & only one time I saw the actual time he really hurt -don't know if it was an allergy reaction, if some family member forcibly retracted my son, or just the natural process of deattaching my son whole penis was way way swollen & puffy he was crying . I saw a spot & the end of his foreskin-which looked like smegma -so I assume since with smegma it's the loosening up sign. I gave him a lukewarm bath with no bubbles & diaper free time.

You better start getting your husband educated on the 'right ' foreskin treatment of foreskin we don't need anymore ignorant doctors on the foreskin issue or are too cut happy!

You son definetly "Does Not Need A Circumcision" .

I agree with every word! Your dh must get himself educated on the subject!
No retraction! Make sure you both read this http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=129378


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

fht said:


> I would start retracting his foreskin to relieve the tightness. It helped with my boys.


bad information -do not listen to this person.


----------

